# You VS Your Sona: Jobs



## Punk_M0nitor (Jan 23, 2022)

Started a new job recently, so I was curious...

Do you and your sona work in the same field or even have the same exact job? Or is their line of work different from yours?

Edit: Since it slipped my mind to include my own answer, my sona and I have similar but not exactly the same job.
We both work on an assembly line as general laborers, but I make cheese, and he makes vehicle/aircraft parts, which is honestly way cooler. Our side gigs are WAY different, though. I do freelance art while Steele... well... he can give you one wicked and functional prosthetic

I have a lot more experience in food service and manufacturing than my sona ever will X3


----------



## PLEASE DELETE ACCOUNT (Jan 23, 2022)

By education I am irl an engineer.
I originally worked in programming, then telecommunication resilience testing. I got tired of it and took a break and did lawncare...and really really enjoyed it, but I'm physically just not built for that sort of work long term. I got sick and had to stop. Went back to engineering and now work a engineering plan reviewer for a municipality.

In the past I had also been a waitress, kitchen staff, and in college I was a butcher( paid a lot better than waitress).

While my fursona is just me, but foxy, this is the one are it differs. If I can be foxy, why not be more healthy? Then I could do more physical jobs that in enjoy, instead of desk jobs that make me loath life and eventually even sit many days in the cube farm yearning for an out by any means.

Maybe a construction worker? I like wiring houses, or fixing things, laying flooring, framing etc.
I like mechanic related things, fixing cars and motorcycles was a side job (though sometimes hard to get clients) maybe not the best job for a grey and white fox though.
Maybe a forest ranger : that one always spoke to me, but as it turns out its actually really hard to become a ranger now with lots of chemistry and biology classes I never could manage to grasp irl.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Jan 23, 2022)

My sona is an insane, badass supernatural assassin for hire who was inspired by my favorite game as well as the epitome of my emotions.

And then here I am a college student studying CIT and will probably get some boring ass job later.

God how does reality suck so much…


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 23, 2022)

I've only ever worked retail. My sona lives in medieval times basically just doing anything and everything she has to survive so I guess it's similar. Customer service and pretending to give a shit and all that.


----------



## Guifrog (Jan 23, 2022)

I translate stuff, and so does he. But he knows an extra language that's full of ribbiting


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 23, 2022)

Well... hes a surgeon. Channeling his werewolf impulses toward violence into something controlled and productive.

I am a registered nurse. I've worked in operating room in the past, but not anymore. Work in psychiatric setting now.

So different careers but both medical field.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jan 23, 2022)

I'm a systems engineer (tech support).
While Marius is computer savvy, he has a stable job as a wind tunnel technician.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Jan 23, 2022)

I'm a dog groomer so if my sona were to share my job he'd be what? A fur stylist? 

But to answer the question, I don't share a job with my sona. Natani's got many jobs depending on the story in question, but nothing even close to what I do


----------



## Raever (Jan 23, 2022)

I'm also a technical support assistant, whereas Faline is a mercenary - so we couldn't be more different career wise. Another persona of mine is a ghost writer, which is a bit closer to where I'd like to be, but not where I am yet. Here's hoping!


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 23, 2022)

I am an EMT/Firefighter part-time 

Scara is a hired soldier and Ronin is a guardian (ok sometimes she is a assassin but thats besides the point)


----------



## Foxridley (Jan 23, 2022)

I mean, my fursona lives in a world with magic, so certain Job there simply don't exist here.
Though, in the context, one other option for this poll would be a fursona who works a job that, in their world, is roughly equivalent to your IRL job.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jan 23, 2022)

My fursona has the job I COULD have had if things went better with my initial education.

While I won't say what my current job is, it certainly isn't any form of network repair or programming.


----------



## Rimna (Jan 23, 2022)

No, the things we do aren't even remotely close.

I am a lowly tech support in a B2B environment.

Rimna is a former assassin, he owns and runs a successful night club, a cafe lounge and a hotel.


----------



## Shyy (Jan 24, 2022)

Well, one of the two has related experience in what I do for "fun money", since I'm retired- Protogen Thundercloud is a survivor of the Protogen war and his experience with that compliments my working at a military surplus business well. Protogen Shyy (*waves*) doesn't have or need a job, since he is "off grid" and simply enjoys being alive, mostly partying.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 24, 2022)

Warehouse and Logistics for me. Driving/operating forklifts and heavy machinery. 

Drake works as a mechanical limb mechanic/engineer. 

So not exactly much in common.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 24, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Warehouse and Logistics for me. Driving/operating forklifts and heavy machinery.
> 
> Drake works as a mechanical limb mechanic/engineer.
> 
> So not exactly much in common.


how complex are the limbs...like nebulas from the MCU?


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 24, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> how complex are the limbs...like nebulas from the MCU?


Not THAT complex. Imagine something similar to that of Deus Ex: Human Revolution(Which it was an inspiration from, as well as Full Metal Alchemist) if you are familiar with that game. 






In Drake's universe they are called NCPL's, or Nerve-Connected Prosthetic Limbs. Imagine Earth some 30-50-ish years into the future and the technological progress prosthetic limbs have done.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 24, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Not THAT complex. Imagine something similar to that of Deus Ex: Human Revolution(Which it was an inspiration from, as well as Full Metal Alchemist) if you are familiar with that game.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is really cool! Scara's Husband (Semper) has a arm and a leg that are prosthetic but they are stationary (Because they can't afford the robotic ones)


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Jan 24, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Not THAT complex. Imagine something similar to that of Deus Ex: Human Revolution(Which it was an inspiration from, as well as Full Metal Alchemist) if you are familiar with that game.
> 
> 
> In Drake's universe they are called NCPL's, or Nerve-Connected Prosthetic Limbs. Imagine Earth some 30-50-ish years into the future and the technological progress prosthetic limbs have done.


Man's got the infinity gauntlet there lol

I've got two characters with prosthetics, one is Thelenaeus, a space pirate with a mechanical left arm, and the other is Kumo, a protogen who was badly damaged in an explosion and has repaired himself, which includes fully mechanical modifications to his right arm which was fused in the blast and can no longer be swapped out


----------



## Kinguyakki (Jan 24, 2022)

Akki lives in a more medieval period.  He doesn't really have a job, but he has hired himself out as a guard from time to time.  Mostly it's just so he has good reason to antagonize anyone he "suspects" of illegal activity, for his own amusement.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jan 24, 2022)

Man, if I had same job as Jackpot, money would be an after thought, and I'd have new commissions purchased daily.
Nah, only thing that comes close to owning a casino and such is just making random chance loot stuff in games. And Jackpot is not a coder type.


----------



## Khafra (Jan 26, 2022)

I made my my favorite hobby (sailing) into my sona's job. Only fair that a fantasy avatar would have a dream job.


----------



## ConorHyena (Jan 26, 2022)

my sona rides on 600hp of fuel-injected vengeance as a road warrior

IRL me only has measly 150hp to road-war on ;w;


----------



## Khafra (Jan 26, 2022)

ConorHyena said:


> my sona rides on 600hp of fuel-injected vengeance as a road warrior
> 
> IRL me only has measly 150hp to road-war on ;w;


Damn, 150HP

I drive a piece of junk, and I can barely even tinker with it properly. I wholeheartedly feel your pain.


----------



## Vic (Jan 26, 2022)

Hmmmm
IRL Im a student
Vic is a student who can use magic...not much difference (besides her grades are a lot higher)


----------



## ConorHyena (Jan 27, 2022)

Khafra said:


> Damn, 150HP
> 
> I drive a piece of junk, and I can barely even tinker with it properly. I wholeheartedly feel your pain.


At least both me and my sona drive a muscle car :rofl:

nobody is born a tinkerer tho, so it's never too late to start


----------



## CarrionConnoisseur (Jan 27, 2022)

I work in medicine. My 'sona is a bum. I'd probably tolerate him, but in real life some of my favorite people are vagrants... so I might adore him.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jan 27, 2022)

I'm a freelance jack-of-many-trades type of person.
My sona, on the other hand... Is a hitkitty for hire, a mercenary.

Job-wise, the only similarity shall be the fact I work for no one under a permanent contract. Otherwise we're not similar at all! (Because I'd never kill anyone. I'd rather save if I could)


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Feb 1, 2022)

Maelstrom's work usually involves something like a tavern owner or cook.  Not only is she a good cook, but she is also generally friendly and likes to be helpful, especially to newcomers who may not know their way around yet.  Since she overhears a lot of conversations every day, she knows who may have a room to rent, or who might be looking to hire a new employee, so she can pass the information along.

Still, she knows that taverns can attract rough crowds, especially in areas frequented by pirates and other outlaws.  She allows for some boisterous behavior among her patrons, and the "regulars" help her keep order if things get too rowdy.


----------



## Sylwings (Feb 12, 2022)

we have the same job. nothing.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Feb 12, 2022)

My character during the Don Volpe RP worked as an investigator for an insurance company and was an ex-cop; I based on a mentor who hired me for a part-time job during university. I'm a consultant with a management consulting firm, so it's basically two different worlds.


----------



## Chad Firepaws (Feb 13, 2022)

You're all probably shocked to learn that Chad and that weird human that sometimes shows up have totally different careers


----------



## BadRoy (Mar 5, 2022)

I work in a bio lab. Roy ALSO works in a bio lab.

Ayame is a robot and therefore doesn't have a job ~


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Mar 5, 2022)

We're the same.  I just like the more outlandish things Minerva can do and be than I can without all my baggage.


----------



## Zinkari (Mar 21, 2022)

I'm a seamstress for airline bedding, but as for Zinkari I've always liked the idea of her being a magical seamstress. 

Magical airline bedding maybe?  Just kidding, but having magically imbued clothing would be hella.


----------



## Weishan (Mar 21, 2022)

I work in pharmacy, and my sona... Well, technically I haven't created enough lore on him to tell if he has a specific job, but I can easily imagine him working in police as a cybercrime investigation specialist. But let's be honest, it's a type of job I want to have myself.


----------



## Rancid-rac00n (Mar 21, 2022)

ren doesn't have a job, but if he did, he probably would have the same job as me irl (i work in fast food) only knowing him he'd get fired for stealing and stinky crimes xD


----------

